# Photoshop mock up of my guitar rig



## Used666 (Jul 21, 2008)

I was bored and trying to get a little more comfortable in photoshop so i attempted to recreate my soon to be guitar rig. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 21, 2008)

wow man thats fucking cool! i like it, never tried something like that with photoshop but seeing this makes me want to give it a shot


----------



## Used666 (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha definitely give it a shot, pretty simple in that i more or less traced the item and added textures/shading/etc


----------



## Seven (Jul 21, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 21, 2008)

That rig looks to be forged of purest win.


----------



## Used666 (Jul 21, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> That rig looks to be forged of purest win.



O it will be, I have everything except the vader which ill have as soon as i sell my current cab or a pedal, whichever comes first.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 21, 2008)

cool


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nicely done! Looks close to what I'm thinking of!


----------



## Used666 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can a mod move this to the Gear & Equipment forum?

I figure its a bit more relative over there


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2008)

Can you do mine?


----------



## Used666 (Jul 21, 2008)

I dont know what you have for a cab but i did this real quick just as a challenge for myself more or less


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice. 

That'd be a killer rig but I've actually switched stuff up.


----------



## Used666 (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha i tried


----------



## Blind Faith (Jul 22, 2008)

This should be made into a "post your dream photoshopped rig"


----------



## Leon (Jul 22, 2008)

Blind Faith said:


> This should be made into a "post your dream photoshopped rig"



behold!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2008)

You look like Devin Townsend with glasses.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 22, 2008)

Devin DOES wear glasses


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 22, 2008)

Leon said:


> behold!



Epic.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 22, 2008)

ManBearLeon.


----------



## Blind Faith (Jul 22, 2008)

Haha awesome!


----------

